# 2006 Tipping Comps. Any Interest ?



## Doc (18/1/06)

Is there interest in running an AHB Tipping comp again this year ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Guest Lurker (18/1/06)

I'm in for Super14. I'm a member of Western Force this year. If we get enough people, same deal as last year would be good, losers send a bottle of their finest to the winner.


----------



## big d (18/1/06)

yep i missed last year so im keen to go in the afl once again doc.
are we considering running with prizes .i can donate some stuff if theres interest and oh maybe not as last time nobody seemed interested in s/s ball valves.took ages to get an addy to sent them on.

cheers
big d


----------



## Gough (18/1/06)

I'm in for the NRL comp. Could be convinced for the Rah Rah comp as well if you need to make up the numbers. Happy to offer a beer as a prize as well...

Shawn.


----------



## schoey (18/1/06)

I'm in for all 3. Hoping for the trifecta of St. Kilda, Cronulla and the Highlanders (or at a stretch the Reds), yeah weird combination but I'm a kiwi living in Queensland who grew up in Victoria.


----------



## TidalPete (18/1/06)

Gough said:


> I'm in for the NRL comp. Could be convinced for the Rah Rah comp as well if you need to make up the numbers.
> [post="103364"][/post]​



Ditto for me in both comps. 
Forgot to add that I would be in a Pura Cup comp next year if there is enough interest.

:beer:


----------



## DrewCarey82 (19/1/06)

Definately in for the NRL one, would go in the Rah rah one if required and once more happy to offer some brewski's up as well.


----------



## Duff (19/1/06)

I'll go for any or all.

Cheers.


----------



## Bobby (19/1/06)

i will be in for the nrl and the union. although i suspect i will just be making up the numbers going by my form last year....


----------



## SteveSA (19/1/06)

Just the AFL for me. My form has to improve on last year's. If it gets any worse even Kenny will beat me


----------



## Snow (19/1/06)

I'd be in for the Super 14. But only if its Oz tips, as I can't get access to all the others through my work firewall.

- Snow


----------



## wee stu (19/1/06)

SteveSA said:


> Just the AFL for me. My form has to improve on last year's. If it gets any worse even Kenny will beat me
> [post="103447"][/post]​



You and me both Steve, but at least my team was winning last year


----------



## SteveSA (19/1/06)

wee stu said:


> You and me both Steve, but at least my team was winning last year
> [post="103460"][/post]​


Until they choked again


----------



## PostModern (19/1/06)

I know less about football than quilting (and I know nothing about that) but I'll be up for some NRL tipping action.


----------



## wee stu (19/1/06)

SteveSA said:


> wee stu said:
> 
> 
> > You and me both Steve, but at least my team was winning last year
> ...



again? <_< , my Steve, your kettle is a lovely shade of black


----------



## Kiwi_Greg (19/1/06)

Count me in for Rugby and the League - Crusaders and St George


----------



## Finite (19/1/06)

I would be up for the NRL one


----------



## Kramer (19/1/06)

I will be up for the NRL one as I know stuff all about the AFL unless the lions are involved!  , As my home brew isn't real good I will supply the winner with some James Squires or the like!


----------



## browndog (19/1/06)

I'll put my name down for the NRL.

cheers
browndog


----------



## Jazman (19/1/06)

afl yes and maybee union if u can understand it go the crusaders and i aint a kiwi and if im lucky i get to see the crusaders at jade stadium in april


----------



## Josh (19/1/06)

PostModern said:


> I know less about football than quilting (and I know nothing about that) but I'll be up for some NRL tipping action.
> [post="103480"][/post]​



I'm in for all 3 and anything else we wanna run. 

The way the NRL has been going and the fact that the salary cap seems to be working now, knowing little about footy kind of helps to cut through the reputations and go on form.

If little Lleyton plays Tommy Haas in the Aus Open semi final I'll be torn between Aussie and my hard earned as I had a little something on the German at $26.

I'll put up a bottle of something for each of the comps run.


----------



## big d (19/1/06)

whats going on jaz.you didnt even mention POWER once.
now how did they go again.i seem to have forgotten.  

ark ark ark
big d


----------



## OCC (19/1/06)

yeah boyz i'm up for the nrl. don't know much about the rest but will do the afl if need be. go the doggies occ


----------



## OLD DOG (19/1/06)

hi guys, i will be involved in an NRL,AFL or super 14 comp.

regards od


----------



## wee stu (19/1/06)

big d said:


> whats going on jaz.you didnt even mention POWER once.
> now how did they go again.i seem to have forgotten.
> 
> ark ark ark
> ...



what is the term for a bandwagon stuck in reverse gear? :lol:  h34r:


----------



## Doc (19/1/06)

Snow said:


> I'd be in for the Super 14. But only if its Oz tips, as I can't get access to all the others through my work firewall.
> 
> - Snow
> [post="103448"][/post]​



We used Oztips last year and I plan to again this year.

Looks like we have a few more NRL tippers this year.
Super 14 is looking great too. Go the Hurricanes.
I'll get the comps setup early Feb and post all the details.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## SteveSA (20/1/06)

wee stu said:


> what is the term for a bandwagon stuck in reverse gear?
> [post="103632"][/post]​



Ooh I know this one!!

"Adelaide Football Club membership drive" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Linz (21/1/06)

Im in for the NRL tipping comp....I want to win my stein back !!!!! 


( but will He put it up for the winner???)


----------



## Doc (5/2/06)

Looks like there might just be enough interest to make it happen.
I'll setup the comps tomorrow and post the details to join.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## lagernut (6/2/06)

Yes Linz that beautiful stein will be up for grabs in NRL tipping good luck to everyone

:beer:  :beer:


----------



## Doc (6/2/06)

Here are the details for this years comps.
Good luck with your tipping and go the Hurricanes.

Beers,
Doc

*Super 14*




*NRL*



*AFL*


----------



## sluggerdog (6/2/06)

Cheers For that Doc!


----------



## BRAD T (6/2/06)

Cheers Doc,
Thanks for this. Best bets for the whole season, Brumbies, Knights, Bombers. ( Fire suit being donned as I type this)

Cheers
Brad T


----------



## Gough (6/2/06)

BRAD T said:


> Cheers Doc,
> Thanks for this. Best bets for the whole season, Brumbies, *Knights*, Bombers. ( Fire suit being donned as I type this)
> 
> Cheers
> ...



Mate, I hope you're right :beerbang: Couldn't be worse than last year... 

Thanks for setting up the tipping again Doc. After a late season surge last year I'm looking forward to it again this year.

Go the Mighty Knights!

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/2/06)

I'm down.

Looks like fun. Thanks guys.  

Go the mighty Shinboners! :beerbang: :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Jazzafish (6/2/06)

Nice work Doc!

I'm in for the NRL


----------



## tangent (6/2/06)

what? no snooker or cock fight tipping?


----------



## Guest Lurker (6/2/06)

I feel so guilty for tipping against the Western Force! But there is beer at stake.


----------



## Doc (6/2/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> I feel so guilty for tipping against the Western Force! But there is beer at stake.
> [post="106888"][/post]​



But you can nullify it by going to the game :lol:

Beers,
Doc


----------



## OLD DOG (6/2/06)

thanks doc, 

going to watch NSW v QLD this w/e too hot to be playing footy though.

looking forward to the challenge. does anyone know much about the SA teams this year?(S14 that is)

:blink: 

olddog


----------



## Finite (6/2/06)

Thanks doc, im in! Go the raiders


----------



## Linz (6/2/06)

No need to shout out the alliance here


----------



## Josh (6/2/06)

Thanks Doc. Go the Eels, Swans and Waratahs. At least one of those 3 didn't choke last season.


----------



## Doc (10/2/06)

Super 14 kicks off this arvo.
Sign up (if you haven't already), get your tips in and make sure you are in front of the box at 5:30pm this arvo to see the Hurricanes smash the Blues  .

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jazzafish (10/2/06)

Thems fighting words


----------



## Doc (10/2/06)

And I'm 1 from 1.
Awesome display in the second half by the Hurricanes.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Sparky (10/2/06)

A stressful 1st half, dealing with a Blues supporter, for this Sparky, made even worse by "rain fade" killing the TV signal at the start, however it was all good in the last 40    

My Blues supporter brother in law & his beer seemed to lose their bubbles toward the end of the match


----------



## Doc (11/2/06)

Missed the second half of the Force vs Brumbies. Passed out after a long week and some great beer.
Looks like the Bulls dealt to the Cheetahs over night too. 

Did you go to the Force game GL ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Sparky (14/2/06)

All signed up. 

Username Sparky was already in use. 

Have signed in as Muswell in case anyone was wondering _"Who the hell is that??"_.

Cheers


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/2/06)

Doc said:


> Did you go to the Force game GL ?
> 
> Beers,
> Doc
> [post="107896"][/post]​



Hey Doc. I was in Miami for work so someone else took my seat, also couldnt find any of the games on cable and missed the whole round. So I drank a bunch of SNPA to make up for it. I'll be here for the next home game, but this week against the canes is a real loyalty tester.


----------



## johnno (14/2/06)

I accidently signed on for the Super 14. I dont know anything about this but I will try and keep up.

And in the VFL like the last couple of years.

johnno


----------



## Jazman (14/2/06)

johno u aint the only one who knows jack about 14s


----------



## Josh (15/2/06)

johnno said:


> I accidently signed on for the Super 14. I dont know anything about this but I will try and keep up.
> 
> And in the VFL like the last couple of years.
> 
> ...






Jazman said:


> johno u aint the only one who knows jack about 14s
> [post="108580"][/post]​



And the AFL evidently  
I spose Sydney winning the AFL flag was more palatable to Victorians than another WC victory though


----------



## lagernut (15/2/06)

5 OUT 7 not a bad start some interesting games this round :beer:


----------



## johnno (15/2/06)

Errrm...
Sydney play in the VFL comp now?

When did this happen? :blink: 

And who is WC?


johnno


----------



## Linz (15/2/06)

johnno said:


> Errrm...
> Sydney play in the VFL comp now?
> 
> When did this happen? :blink:
> ...



Not according to the old fart mexicans!!!! Kept calling them the 'bloods'????? and the first flag since 19xx or something.

As far as I know, the Sydney SWANS had NEVER won the flag before.  B)


----------



## johnno (15/2/06)

Linz said:


> Not according to the old fart mexicans!!!!
> [post="108803"][/post]​



 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sparky (17/2/06)

Once again my Blues supporting brother in law suffers the loss of his bubbles  

He now has to travel 300km to shout me a beer of my choice at a bar of my choice


----------



## Doc (17/2/06)

Sparky said:


> Once again my Blues supporting brother in law suffers the loss of his bubbles
> 
> He now has to travel 300km to shout me a beer of my choice at a bar of my choice
> [post="109290"][/post]​



Disclaimer first. I never defend Aucklanders (I'm a Mainlander). 

They came in missing a few players and left missing at least one more. Tough night for Akl. Wished I'd tipped with my heart and gone Otago.

Doc


----------



## Sparky (17/2/06)

Oh Doc!!!

Disclaimer first also. I never Defend Aucklanders 

I'm a Magpie @ heart

Last Sats' Crusaders vs Otago showed the Otago southern lads have it.

The tipsters here in NZ wrote off Otago & went with the Blues!!! Why ?? I don't know!

IMHO Looked like Otago are playing good back to basics & no fancy 50/50 stuff that can cost a game.

I backed 'em 

Very happy with the result


----------



## Gough (10/3/06)

OK you lot, season kicks off in a few hours :beerbang: Time to sign up and start tippin'

Go you Mighty Knights :beerbang: The only way is up :lol: 

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (10/3/06)

Phew thanks Gough.
Almost forgot to get my tips in.

Go the Warriors.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Bobby (10/3/06)

just tip the opposite to what i tip and you will go awesome. i got zero for the union last week.


----------



## beer slayer (10/3/06)

just joined the tipping comp

can't wait to sit down have a few cold ones and watch the footy

GO THE TIGERS :beerbang: 
BS


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (10/3/06)

I'm fired up and ready for the weekend.

I'm looking forward to big years from both the Knights and the Doggies.

K.


----------



## browndog (10/3/06)

Go the Dragons!!!!!


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jazman (11/3/06)

go the crusaders but nrl go the eels ???????????????????????


----------



## Gough (11/3/06)

Jazman said:


> go the crusaders but nrl go the eels ???????????????????????
> [post="113916"][/post]​



:lol: Bad luck Jazman :lol: The Mighty Knights slayed the slippery eels... A great game... 

Shawn.


----------



## Borret (11/3/06)

How were their Marathon Brews? Or were they the same olds, same olds?

Brent


----------



## homekegger1 (11/3/06)

Josh said:


> johnno said:
> 
> 
> > I accidently signed on for the Super 14. I dont know anything about this but I will try and keep up.
> ...



There is always someone to Bring up WC.... Sore point for a cat fan like myself... Although tonight we put the dockers to sleep and are heading to Adelaide to Smack the crows about next week in the NAB GF. 

Count me in of the AFL Comp. Oh and since I married a Kiwi a couple of weeks ago I have accidently become a Highlanders fan. As a gift from her father he presented me a brand new Highlanders top. And the said welcome to the family. "YOU WILL SUPPORT OUR TEAM" So I guess it is Otago al the way.

Beers

Craig


----------



## Doc (28/3/06)

Doc said:


> Here are the details for this years comps.
> Good luck with your tipping and go the Hurricanes.
> 
> Beers,
> ...



Don't forget all you AFL Tipsters to get your tips in by Friday arvo.

Go the Swans.

Beers,
Doc

Don't forget all you AFL Tipsters to get your tips in by Friday arvo.
Go the Swans.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (30/3/06)

Don't forget AFL first round tips need be in before 8:40pm tonight.

Doc


----------



## wee stu (30/3/06)

Darn pesky Thursday night start  

Mine are in, for what little that is worth - carn the Crows!


----------



## homekegger1 (30/3/06)

> Darn pesky Thursday night start
> 
> Mine are in, for what little that is worth - carn the Crows!



Wee Stu,
You must still be licking them wounds of the NAB G/F loss to the mighty Cats.  

All the best for the upcoming season...

Carn The Cats :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: 

Cheers and Beers

HK


----------



## Jazman (30/3/06)

Go the Power and the crusaders


----------



## Doc (22/4/06)

Jazman said:


> Go the Power and the crusaders
> [post="117323"][/post]​



You have mixed loyalties there Jazman, and last night you caused a big upset. A draw between the Crusaders and the Force. Who would have thought ? Screwed my tipping along with the Reds going down to the Stormers. Where is Snow ? 
As long as the Hurricanes bring it strong against the Brumbies tonight; order will be restored.

Doc


----------



## Guest Lurker (22/4/06)

Doc said:


> Jazman said:
> 
> 
> > Go the Power and the crusaders
> ...




We was robbed! We had those Crusaders on the ropes! 30,000 people there last night, great atmosphere.


----------



## ausdb (22/4/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> We was robbed! We had those Crusaders on the ropes! 30,000 people there last night, great atmosphere.
> [post="121928"][/post]​



I guess you could almost call it a victory by Force standards hey    
A draw against the top team.


----------



## Josh (22/4/06)

I was amazed to hear this. I was cheering on the Eels at Parra stadium.


----------



## Doc (24/5/06)

Don't forget to get your State of Origin tips in before *7:55pm* tonight for those in the NRL tipping comp.

Go the BLUES

Doc


----------



## Jazman (24/5/06)

Any way final of the 14s ,,the deciding round the canes and the crusaders 
we i just hope it s a 37 to 3 victorty to the crusaders.. and for my mixed loyaties well with no sa team in the 14 and i doubt there will be .Adealide is a sister city to chch and plus my wife was from chch so that s my reasons for mixed loyalties 

GO The crusaders


----------



## Doc (24/5/06)

You realise we are tied at the top of the table Jazman. I'd love to tip with my heart and go with the Hurricanes, but .........

Doc


----------



## PostModern (24/5/06)

I think I'm only competing with the no-tippers for the wooden spoon. (NRL). I'm one for the State of Origin. Didn't know I'd have to tip


----------



## Jazman (24/5/06)

well i havent tiped yet so who knows i might back the canes they are in good form make a good game so what happens if we tie atfer this week damm i have get the old man to tape the game for me as i dont have fox and that s the only i get to see it .............


----------



## Guest Lurker (24/5/06)

Doc said:


> You realise we are tied at the top of the table Jazman. I'd love to tip with my heart and go with the Hurricanes, but .........
> 
> Doc
> [post="128971"][/post]​



Whereas being down the bottom, I have the luxury of being able to tip the Canes.

What happens if you and Jazzman finish even?


----------



## Doc (24/5/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > You realise we are tied at the top of the table Jazman. I'd love to tip with my heart and go with the Hurricanes, but .........
> ...



Maybe half the tippers send a beer to Jazman, and the other half a beer to me ?

Doc


----------



## Duff (28/5/06)

Well done Doc and Jazman who finished on top of the Super 14 tipping. Didn't follow your heart hey Doc?  

Hard to see how anyone followed that game last night with the fog :lol: 

Let us know where to send the beers.


----------



## Doc (28/5/06)

Thanks Duff,

Jazman and I discussed this morning the best method of doing it, and we came up with doing a split based on location to save you guys on postage.
So half sends a beer to Jazman and the other half to me. 
I'll dig up a list of tippers later, and we can workout the split.
Such a pity the final was unwatchable. At least I didn't tip with my heart, so it was a total loss 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (28/5/06)

I've filled in the locations I think I know. Can you guys please complete the list so that Jazman and I can bask in our tipping glory by enjoying your fine handcrafted brews.

Beers,
Doc

1. (1) 78 DR's Orders *Sydney*
1. (1) 78 Jazman777 *Adelaide*
3. (3) 74 kiwi_greg 
4. (4) 67 muswell 
5. (5) 65 schoey79 
6. (6) 64 Josh25 *Sydney*
7. (7) 63 Jazzafish *Sydney*
8. (10) 62 LAGERNUT 
8. (7) 62 Lovatt in Mackay *Queensland*
8. (7) 62 mycle 
11. (11) 61 olddog_0 
12. (12) 59 GLurker *Perth *
13. (13) 57 Jagungal 
14. (14) 56 BRADT1 
15. (15) 54 Turf Man 
16. (16) 51 Bobby.Dazzler 
17. (17) 45 MVZOOM *Sydney*
18. (18) 37 jor8 
19. (19) 36 johnnoahb *Melbourne *
20. (20) 33 slc7883


----------



## Duff (28/5/06)

Doc said:


> I've filled in the locations I think I know. Can you guys please complete the list so that Jazman and I can bask in our tipping glory by enjoying your fine handcrafted brews.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc
> ...


*
*


----------



## schoey (28/5/06)

Doc said:


> I've filled in the locations I think I know. Can you guys please complete the list so that Jazman and I can bask in our tipping glory by enjoying your fine handcrafted brews.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc
> ...



Congrats to our winners Doc and Jazzman, truly experts. 
I finished 5th which isn't too bad for my first year of watching Super Rugby (No Foxtel until this season). Pity about the final, could have been a ripper.

I'm in Queensland BTW.


----------



## Jazman (29/5/06)

Bump

Thanks guys i was just lucky it was my first 14s too and i have only seen a few games but read lots of stats


----------



## Doc (30/5/06)

Bump.
We are getting there.
Speak up you other tipsters.

BEers,
Doc


1. (1) 78 DR's Orders *Sydney*
1. (1) 78 Jazman777 *Adelaide*
3. (3) 74 kiwi_greg 
4. (4) 67 muswell 
5. (5) 65 schoey79 *Queensland*
6. (6) 64 Josh25 *Sydney*
7. (7) 63 Jazzafish *Sydney*
8. (10) 62 LAGERNUT 
8. (7) 62 Lovatt in Mackay *Queensland*
8. (7) 62 mycle 
11. (11) 61 olddog_0 
12. (12) 59 GLurker *Perth *
13. (13) 57 Jagungal 
14. (14) 56 BRADT1 
15. (15) 54 Turf Man *Sydney* 
16. (16) 51 Bobby.Dazzler 
17. (17) 45 MVZOOM *Sydney*
18. (18) 37 jor8 
19. (19) 36 johnnoahb *Melbourne *
20. (20) 33 slc7883


----------



## Bobby (30/5/06)

1. (1) 78 DR's Orders Sydney
1. (1) 78 Jazman777 Adelaide
3. (3) 74 kiwi_greg
4. (4) 67 muswell
5. (5) 65 schoey79 Queensland
6. (6) 64 Josh25 Sydney
7. (7) 63 Jazzafish Sydney
8. (10) 62 LAGERNUT
8. (7) 62 Lovatt in Mackay Queensland
8. (7) 62 mycle
11. (11) 61 olddog_0
12. (12) 59 GLurker Perth
13. (13) 57 Jagungal
14. (14) 56 BRADT1
15. (15) 54 Turf Man Sydney
16. (16) 51 Bobby.Dazzler Sydney
17. (17) 45 MVZOOM Sydney
18. (18) 37 jor8
19. (19) 36 johnnoahb Melbourne
20. (20) 33 slc7883


----------



## Duff (31/5/06)

Speak up gents, you didn't forget to place your tips each week I'm sure, so let's finalise where and how to split the beers up for Doc and Jazman.


1. (1) 78 DR's Orders Sydney
1. (1) 78 Jazman777 Adelaide
3. (3) 74 *kiwi_greg*
4. (4) 67 *muswell*
5. (5) 65 schoey79 Queensland
6. (6) 64 Josh25 Sydney
7. (7) 63 Jazzafish Sydney
8. (10) 62 *LAGERNUT*
8. (7) 62 Lovatt in Mackay Queensland
8. (7) 62 *mycle*
11. (11) 61 *olddog_0*
12. (12) 59 GLurker Perth
13. (13) 57 *Jagungal*
14. (14) 56 *BRADT1*
15. (15) 54 Turf Man Sydney
16. (16) 51 Bobby.Dazzler Sydney
17. (17) 45 MVZOOM Sydney
18. (18) 37 *jor8*
19. (19) 36 johnnoahb Melbourne
20. (20) 33 *slc7883*


----------



## Kiwi_Greg (31/5/06)

Duff said:


> Speak up gents, you didn't forget to place your tips each week I'm sure, so let's finalise where and how to split the beers up for Doc and Jazman.
> 
> 
> 1. (1) 78 DR's Orders Sydney
> ...


----------



## Jazman (1/6/06)

Bump


1. (1) 78 DR's Orders Sydney
1. (1) 78 Jazman777 Adelaide
3. (3) 74 kiwi_greg Brisbane
4. (4) 67 muswell *****
5. (5) 65 schoey79 Queensland
6. (6) 64 Josh25 Sydney
7. (7) 63 Jazzafish Sydney
8. (10) 62 LAGERNUT ******
8. (7) 62 Lovatt in Mackay Queensland
8. (7) 62 mycle ******8
11. (11) 61 olddog_0 ******
12. (12) 59 GLurker Perth
13. (13) 57 Jagungal snowy mount area ????
14. (14) 56 BRADT1 *****
15. (15) 54 Turf Man Sydney
16. (16) 51 Bobby.Dazzler Sydney
17. (17) 45 MVZOOM Sydney
18. (18) 37 jor8 Sydney
19. (19) 36 johnnoahb Melbourne
20. (20) 33 slc7883 *****


----------



## SteveSA (2/6/06)

An Adelaidean winning a rugby tipping comp?? Must be the NZ hops!!


----------



## Sparky (2/6/06)

1. (1) 78 DR's Orders Sydney
1. (1) 78 Jazman777 Adelaide
3. (3) 74 kiwi_greg Brisbane
4. (4) 67 muswell (Sparky) Napier NZ
5. (5) 65 schoey79 Queensland
6. (6) 64 Josh25 Sydney
7. (7) 63 Jazzafish Sydney
8. (10) 62 LAGERNUT ******
8. (7) 62 Lovatt in Mackay Queensland
8. (7) 62 mycle ******8
11. (11) 61 olddog_0 ******
12. (12) 59 GLurker Perth
13. (13) 57 Jagungal snowy mount area ????
14. (14) 56 BRADT1 *****
15. (15) 54 Turf Man Sydney
16. (16) 51 Bobby.Dazzler Sydney
17. (17) 45 MVZOOM Sydney
18. (18) 37 jor8 Sydney
19. (19) 36 johnnoahb Melbourne
20. (20) 33 slc7883 *****

ooops  apologies for not catching up with this thread. DR's & Jazman, please PM me with your details. We'll work something out> :chug: :chug:


----------



## MVZOOM (2/6/06)

Yeaah likewise. PM me please and I'll sort something out! :beerbang: 

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Doc (2/6/06)

Hey Mike,

The plan is to split the tippers into two groups based on geography and send a beer to either Jazman or myself.
If you wish to send a beer to both of that would be much appreciated, but not expected.
Only a couple of punters left to return over the weekend and we will be giving out the postal addy's.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (5/6/06)

Looks like we are almost there.

Beers,
Doc

1. (1) 78 DR's Orders Sydney
1. (1) 78 Jazman777 Adelaide
3. (3) 74 kiwi_greg Brisbane
4. (4) 67 muswell (Sparky) Napier NZ
5. (5) 65 schoey79 Queensland
6. (6) 64 Josh25 Sydney
7. (7) 63 Jazzafish Sydney
8. (10) 62 *LAGERNUT *
8. (7) 62 Lovatt in Mackay Queensland
8. (7) 62 mycle Wollongong
11. (11) 61 *olddog_0 *
12. (12) 59 GLurker Perth
13. (13) 57 Jagungal snowy mount area ????
14. (14) 56 *BRADT1 *
15. (15) 54 Turf Man Sydney
16. (16) 51 Bobby.Dazzler Sydney
17. (17) 45 MVZOOM Sydney
18. (18) 37 jor8 Sydney
19. (19) 36 johnnoahb Melbourne
20. (20) 33 *slc7883 *


----------



## MVZOOM (5/6/06)

Doc said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> The plan is to split the tippers into two groups based on geography and send a beer to either Jazman or myself.
> If you wish to send a beer to both of that would be much appreciated, but not expected.
> ...



Great, thanks Doc - I'll be on the lookout! 

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Josh (5/6/06)

I'm going away on Wednesday. Will be gone for 10 days. Fix you up upon my return.


----------



## lagernut (5/6/06)

SYDNEY

send me your p.o. details

great tipping by both winners


----------



## Linz (5/6/06)

lagernut said:


> SYDNEY
> 
> send me your p.o. details
> 
> great tipping by both winners




Hows the Stein going?

No pics yet??


----------



## lagernut (6/6/06)

Hello Linz

Stein is looking good pride of place at the bar

Why do you need pics I don`t think it will be moving (hope it won`t)

Will put some pics up soon Don`t forget them tips tipsters


----------



## Jazman (6/6/06)

Thanks guys for all you replies on your locations to help Doc and I to sort out what goes were it would be apreciated if those few who havent been on ahb or forgot to let us know you location let know so we can get this all orginised ...

May you beer be good beer


Jaz



1. (1) 78 DR's Orders Sydney
1. (1) 78 Jazman777 Adelaide
3. (3) 74 kiwi_greg Brisbane
4. (4) 67 muswell (Sparky) Napier NZ
5. (5) 65 schoey79 Queensland
6. (6) 64 Josh25 Sydney
7. (7) 63 Jazzafish Sydney
8. (10) 62 LAGERNUT sydney
8. (7) 62 Lovatt in Mackay Queensland
8. (7) 62 mycle Wollongong
1*1. (11) 61 olddog_0*
12. (12) 59 GLurker Perth
*13. (13) 57 Jagungal *
*14. (14) 56 BRADT1*
15. (15) 54 Turf Man Sydney
16. (16) 51 Bobby.Dazzler Sydney
17. (17) 45 MVZOOM Sydney
18. (18) 37 jor8 Sydney
19. (19) 36 johnnoahb Melbourne
*20. (20) 33 slc7883*

I may be wrong but i think Jagungal is in the snowy mount area
and old dog is in Queensland ??


----------



## Doc (10/6/06)

Only two left, but Jazman and I are going to do the split and send out our postals. Thanks guys.

Beers,
Doc

1. (1) 78 DR's Orders Sydney
1. (1) 78 Jazman777 Adelaide
3. (3) 74 kiwi_greg Brisbane
4. (4) 67 muswell (Sparky) Napier NZ
5. (5) 65 schoey79 Queensland
6. (6) 64 Josh25 Sydney
7. (7) 63 Jazzafish Sydney
8. (10) 62 LAGERNUT sydney
8. (7) 62 Lovatt in Mackay Queensland
8. (7) 62 mycle Wollongong
11. (11) 61 olddog_0 Gold Coast
12. (12) 59 GLurker Perth
13. (13) 57 *Jagungal *
14. (14) 56 BRADT1 Canberra
15. (15) 54 Turf Man Sydney
16. (16) 51 Bobby.Dazzler Sydney
17. (17) 45 MVZOOM Sydney
18. (18) 37 jor8 Sydney
19. (19) 36 johnnoahb Melbourne
20. (20) 33 *slc7883*


----------



## Jazman (10/6/06)

one left now



1. (1) 78 DR's Orders Sydney
1. (1) 78 Jazman777 Adelaide
3. (3) 74 kiwi_greg Brisbane
4. (4) 67 muswell (Sparky) Napier NZ
5. (5) 65 schoey79 Queensland
6. (6) 64 Josh25 Sydney
7. (7) 63 Jazzafish Sydney
8. (10) 62 LAGERNUT sydney
8. (7) 62 Lovatt in Mackay Queensland
8. (7) 62 mycle Wollongong
11. (11) 61 olddog_0 Gold Coast
12. (12) 59 GLurker Perth
13. (13) 57 Jagungal Jindabyne
14. (14) 56 BRADT1 Canberra
15. (15) 54 Turf Man Sydney
16. (16) 51 Bobby.Dazzler Sydney
17. (17) 45 MVZOOM Sydney
18. (18) 37 jor8 Sydney
19. (19) 36 johnnoahb Melbourne
*20. (20) 33 slc7883*


----------



## Jazman (11/6/06)

we have done the split and unfortanltly some sydney folk may need to send some to sa as we have tried to split as to location to save cost.

Sparky has already organised for his beers and thanks to sparky for that 
And if other want to send to both of us you may if not then it doesnt matter.......

I havent included slc7883 as we a re not sure if he still on ahb but if so he send to me to even it up
thank you all for tipping 

We will be sendoing pm off addys very soon



_*Doc


3. (3) 74 kiwi_greg Brisbane
5. (5) 65 schoey79 Queensland
8. (7) 62 Lovatt in Mackay Queensland
11. (11) 61 olddog_0 Gold Coast
14. (14) 56 BRADT1 Canberra
15. (15) 54 Turf Man Sydney
7. (7) 63 Jazzafish Sydney
8. (7) 62 mycle Wollongong





Jaz


19. (19) 36 johnnoahb Melbourne
12. (12) 59 GLurker Perth
8. (10) 62 LAGERNUT sydney
13. (13) 57 Jagungal Jindabyne
16. (16) 51 Bobby.Dazzler Sydney
17. (17) 45 MVZOOM Sydney
18. (18) 37 jor8 Sydney*_


----------



## Doc (11/6/06)

PM sent to members on my list, except Lovatt in Mackay.
Please PM me Lovatt and I'll send you my postal address.

Thanks again tipsters.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (14/6/06)

NRL Tippers, don't forget your State of Origin tips for tonight.

Go the BLUES.

Doc


----------



## Duff (14/6/06)

Doc said:


> NRL Tippers, don't forget your State of Origin tips for tonight.
> 
> Go the BLUES.
> 
> Doc



After painting King Wally's statue blue outside Lang Park, there'll be plenty of biff tonight. Get on 'em.

QUEENSLANDER


----------



## Doc (15/6/06)

Doc said:


> PM sent to members on my list, except Lovatt in Mackay.
> Please PM me Lovatt and I'll send you my postal address.
> 
> Thanks again tipsters.
> ...



A big hat tip and thank you to Sparky. A 1 litre bottle each for Jazman and myself of Limburg Hopsmacker plus a bottle each of his prized Smugglers Ale.

Very much appreciated Sparky.

Doc & Jazman


----------



## lagernut (18/6/06)

Here she is boys a picture of Linz`s prize stein for the winner of the NRL tipping comp


----------



## Jazman (22/6/06)

A big thank you to Guest Lurker for porter cant wait to try this one



Jaz


----------



## Jazman (23/6/06)

a big thank you to lagernut for the beers he sent and the ginger beers too i will be sampling tonight


Jaz


----------



## Doc (23/6/06)

Jazman said:


> A big thank you to Guest Lurker for porter cant wait to try this one
> 
> Jaz



Guest Lurker was also kind enough to send me a bottle of his finest. Looks good enough to be commercial from the packaging too.
Much appreciated GL.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Sparky (24/6/06)

Doc said:


> A big hat tip and thank you to Sparky. A 1 litre bottle each for Jazman and myself of Limburg Hopsmacker plus a bottle each of his prized Smugglers Ale.
> 
> Very much appreciated Sparky.
> 
> Doc & Jazman



You're welcome guys  

and a big thanks from me to Jazman & you Doc.

Cheers!


----------



## Jazman (29/6/06)

and a big thanks to Johnno for his belgian rochefort clone this one looks a beauty and the right colour too......Thanks johnno


----------



## Doc (29/6/06)

Jazman said:


> and a big thanks to Johnno for his belgian rochefort clone this one looks a beauty and the right colour too......Thanks johnno



Ditto. Got home to a bottle of your virgin Belgian Johnno. Much appreciated.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (3/7/06)

NRL tippers. Don't forget to get your State of Origin tips in this week.
Go the BLUES.

Doc


----------



## Duff (3/7/06)

Doc said:


> NRL tippers. Don't forget to get your State of Origin tips in this week.
> Go the BLUES.
> 
> Doc



Are you for real?


----------



## Doc (3/7/06)

Duff said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > NRL tippers. Don't forget to get your State of Origin tips in this week.
> ...



Damm straight. I'll go you a bottle of Ordinary Bitter, Alt, and Dubbel on the Blues.

Doc


----------



## Gough (3/7/06)

Doc said:


> Duff said:
> 
> 
> > Doc said:
> ...



Good man Doc! Always like to see a man who puts his money (and of course beer...) where his mouth is :beerbang: If I was in Sydney I'd add a bottle of my Foreign Extra Stout to your wager  Go the Blues! Danny's boys to win... by 10.

Shawn.


----------



## Duff (4/7/06)

Doc said:


> Duff said:
> 
> 
> > Doc said:
> ...



YOU'RE ON


----------



## Jazman (10/7/06)

A big thanks to josh for his wit i recieved today look forward to trying this one


----------



## Doc (10/7/06)

Jazman said:


> A big thanks to josh for his wit i recieved today look forward to trying this one



And ditto from me. Josh dropped of a bottle personally on Friday. Chilling ready for sampling tomorrow night 

Doc


----------



## Linz (10/7/06)

Hey Doc....


Are you going to put up a comp for the A-League football season????


and Viva Italia...........We'll beat the buggers next time!!!!


----------



## Doc (10/7/06)

Maybe time for a new topic and poll.
When does the league start ?

Doc


----------



## Linz (10/7/06)

Doc said:


> Maybe time for a new topic and poll.
> When does the league start ?
> 
> Doc




Pre season starts this weekend and season proper kicks of on the last weekend of august


----------



## Duff (22/9/06)

Woohoo, up the mighty Broncos :beerbang: :beerbang: 

Next up, smashing St. George next Sunday in the final :super:


----------



## TidalPete (22/9/06)

Duff said:


> After painting King Wally's statue blue outside Lang Park, there'll be plenty of biff tonight. Get on 'em.
> QUEENSLANDER



THE DOGS ARE DEAD! :beerbang: :super: What a second half. one game to go :beerbang: 

:beer:


----------



## goatherder (22/9/06)

i wondered why it was so quiet here tonight. damn football is on.


----------



## Whistlingjack (22/9/06)

You should be happy that the Swans won, though?


----------



## lagernut (23/9/06)

Hello Fellow Brewers

It looks like the prize LINZ mug is safe for another year

:beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## Barramundi (23/9/06)

AND who says St George are in the grand final ... they gotta weather the Storm first !!!


----------



## Screwtop (23/9/06)

The Dogs did't eat enough Pal to beat the Broncos.

It we call the Bronco's the Broncs then what are we gonna call the Titans?


----------



## sluggerdog (30/9/06)

GO THE SWANS


----------



## hoganknowbest (30/9/06)

Go the weekend double!
Swans by 2 goals into bronco's leading at half time/storm to win!

$5 won't hurt the brew budget!

 
Scott


----------



## Doc (1/10/06)

What a final in the AFL yesterday. Bit of a raspy voice from me after all the yelling I was doing in the last two quarters.

And so to the tipping. A three way tie. Amazing as the Super14 was a two way tie.
Well done tipsters.

Doc



> 1. (1) 121 Doctors Orders
> 1. (1) 121 sluggerdog
> 1. (3) 121 Turf Man
> 4. (4) 119 d big
> 5. (4) 118 PFitzsimons


----------



## mike_hillyer (1/10/06)

sluggerdog said:


> GO THE SWANS




A case of the swans losing rather than the eagles winning. Can't believe that elite sportmen regularly missing the target out in front of goals. The second half was sensational great goals by both teams.


----------



## TidalPete (1/10/06)

Ho-hum B) 
No worries here at all. As expected the Broncos won the day.
For all of you too young to remember Senator Ron McAuliffe, he was the one to press the then ARL for, & get the State of Origin games up & running. He quotes :----  IT'S HARD TO BE HUMBLE WHEN YOU'RE A QUEENSLANDER   :beerbang: 
STATE OF ORIGIN & NRL FINAL ALL IN ONE SEASON  -----------  

Too much affilation etc, etc. 

:beer: 

PS--- There seems to be a sad lack of response to the NRL Grand final from those living south of Tweed Heads? It is to be expected as these are unhappy times.

On a final note, We are all Aussies & are as one.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## razz (1/10/06)

Good luck to you TP, I'm from Melbourne and I was also following Sydney yesterday. There can be only one winner, I wish the state of origin would come back strong in aussie rules.


----------



## Jazman (1/10/06)

state of origin in afl be good time to kick a vic


----------



## razz (1/10/06)

There hasn't been a kick a vic for a while, especially this year !


----------



## Josh (1/10/06)

Swans came back hard eysterday, but didn't deserve to win after missing badly and fumbling often in the first half. A draw would have been great. Quarters becomes a legend, and the Swans lose those jitters.

Wasn't too concerned either way on the NRL front as the Eels weren't there. But how good was the Premier League Grand Final. Feleti Mateo future superstar! Good to see Webcke going out a winner though.

Where do I send my beers?


----------



## TidalPete (1/10/06)

Josh said:


> Swans came back hard eysterday, but didn't deserve to win after missing badly and fumbling often in the first half. A draw would have been great. Quarters becomes a legend, and the Swans lose those jitters.
> 
> Wasn't too concerned either way on the NRL front as the Eels weren't there. But how good was the Premier League Grand Final. Feleti Mateo future superstar! Good to see Webcke going out a winner though.
> 
> Where do I send my beers?



Send them to me mate :beerbang: . I will forward them to Shane Webcke forthwith. 

:beer:


----------



## big d (1/10/06)

Three way tie for first in the AFL tipping comp means i came second.Whoo hoo.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## DJR (4/10/06)

Hey guys

I set up a Cricket ODI one today, since it seems that the cricket tipping comps are now open on Oztips. There is a one-day for the Pura Cup cricket and domestic one-dayers that might be of interest. Doesn't start till jan so no rush.

--


> You are invited to join my One-Day Internationals 2006/07 Tipping Competition at http://www.OzTips.com
> 
> ===================================================================
> Comp Name: AHB Cricket ODI
> ...


----------



## DrewCarey82 (4/10/06)

Signed in mate.

Being a couch lover of the cricket, will make a tad more interesting.


----------



## James Squire (4/10/06)

Im in.

Cheers,

JS


----------



## DJR (11/1/07)

DJR said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I set up a Cricket ODI one today, since it seems that the cricket tipping comps are now open on Oztips. There is a one-day for the Pura Cup cricket and domestic one-dayers that might be of interest. Doesn't start till jan so no rush.
> 
> --



Get into it, first match is tomorrow!

Comp Name: AHB Cricket ODI
Comp #: 83284
Comp Password: beerme


----------



## goatherder (11/1/07)

Nice one DJR, I'm in.


----------



## drsmurto (11/1/07)

In an tipped for the week.


----------



## Adamt (11/1/07)

I'm in too!


----------



## TidalPete (11/1/07)

Thanks for the heads-up fellas. Was registered & ready to rock then forgot all about it.  

:beer:


----------



## Aussie Claret (11/1/07)

I'm in
AC


----------



## therook (11/1/07)

I'm in and am coming equal 1st


----------



## Duff (11/1/07)

Doc said:


> What a final in the AFL yesterday. Bit of a raspy voice from me after all the yelling I was doing in the last two quarters.
> 
> 1. (1) 121 Doctors Orders
> 1. (1) 121 sluggerdog
> ...



Hmmmm, there's a reminder. I didn't see any beer for that <_< 

(Me = TurfMan)


----------



## Doc (11/1/07)

Duff said:


> Hmmmm, there's a reminder. I didn't see any beer for that


----------



## Jazzafish (11/1/07)

Doc said:


> Mmmm, me neither <_<
> 
> Doc



Doc,

I gave you a couple of porters for you smashing defeat of my tipping ability Doc... at the BBQ you hosted


----------



## Doc (11/1/07)

Jazzafish said:


> Doc,
> 
> I gave you a couple of porters for you smashing defeat of my tipping ability Doc... at the BBQ you hosted



Too true. I recant my comment for you.
Damm tasty they were too. Convinced me to brew one, which I did.
Thanks Jazzafish.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Paleman (11/1/07)

Bit slow on this one.......i'll be in for AFL.

Go tha Power !!


----------



## therook (18/1/07)

I just had a look at the tipping ladder for the cricket but cant work out the points system

I'm sitting on 11 points but cant find how it works apart from 2 points for a win

anyone know???????????

Rook


----------



## Aussie Claret (18/1/07)

therook said:


> I just had a look at the tipping ladder for the cricket but cant work out the points system
> 
> I'm sitting on 11 points but cant find how it works apart from 2 points for a win
> 
> ...



Joint second there buddy!

You get extra points for picking both teams run score.
AC


----------



## DJR (16/2/07)

Looks like you won therook... 35 points, next highest was 31. Good work! Who would have thought the Brits would come back and actually win some games!

What does everyone think an appropriate gift is? Maybe everyone can send one or two stubbies of their finest? Put up your address (or we can email/pm everyone with it if you don't feel like it) and people can send something to you...


----------



## therook (16/2/07)

A kegging system will do DJR  

Yer....bloody poms

Rook


----------



## Josh (11/3/07)

Who won the A-League tipping comp and how do I get them a bottle?

Whoever andreic is, PM me with your address.


----------

